#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 黑貓物語

## 白狼小沫

原文網址: 熱血噴淚的「黑貓物語」　日樂團情境式歌詞闡述動人故事 | 新奇新聞 | NOWnews 
今日新聞網 http://www.nownews.com/2011/05/31/11...#ixzz1OIdyAJej

植村花菜的《廁所女神》一曲以述說故事方式，傳達對奶奶的濃濃思念與情感；在日本還有許多歌曲也使用這類型的情境式歌詞，其中搖滾樂團「棒棒雞」(BUMP OF CHICKEN)更可說是「神級般的存在」，他們名為《K》的一首歌完美描繪出一隻流浪黑貓的溫柔與榮耀。 

《K》中的黑貓原本流落在城市街頭，以自傲的模樣存活著，但由於身上不祥的顏色，而被路人砸石頭欺負；這時一位年輕畫家出現，堅持要成為黑貓的夥伴，不但將牠帶回家照顧，讓牠感受人類的關懷與溫情。此外，畫家還替黑貓取名為「神聖的夜晚」(holy night)，並以牠為主題創作一系列作品。 

然而好景不常，畫家的黑貓作品一幅都賣不出去，在貧困的生活中身體逐漸虛弱，他在奄奄一息之際，將一封寫給故鄉情人的信件託付予黑貓。黑貓想起過去向畫家撒嬌、兩人情同手足的畫面，便啣著信朝大雪紛飛的山村跑去。 

在歷經長途跋涉和頑童的攻擊後，黑貓早已傷痕累累，但為了守護畫家的遺願以及「神聖的夜晚」之名，牠仍拖著殘破的身軀抵達畫家情人面前。故鄉的女孩終於看見畫家的信，還有黑貓堅守使命的決心，於是將牠安葬，並為黑貓的名字加上字母「K」，成為「神聖的騎士」(Holy Knight)。 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCeHawO2Pyw[/youtube]

《K》曲述說的「黑貓物語」雖然平凡，但在主唱藤原基央低啞的聲線歌唱下，奔騰的情感全數灌入歌詞之中，尤其唱到「牠奔跑，不停地奔跑著」時，近乎嘶吼的嗓音讓聽眾無不動容。網友表示，邊聽歌邊看著動畫，真的很難忍住淚；而毫不拖泥帶水的結尾，也讓「K」的意義格外印象深刻。

============分隔線=============
(一直想流淚QAQ)
Youtube上似乎有不同版本
目前有看到英文的

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

啊啊..看了好想哭O^Q
我..我沒有哭喔...!!  (揉眼睛

這隻貓太可憐了OAQ
只因為天生以來的毛色，而遭到人類憎惡 (可惡的人類>A<!

沒想到最後黑貓把信交出去以後，就…就死翹翹了OAQ!!!  (大哭  (?

-----

我..我也要像這隻黑貓一樣，為了達成目的，死不足惜O^Q!

----------


## 冥獄o玥

在這個令眾人厭惡的軀殼裡，住了一個聖潔的靈魂。
即使受到各處仇視的眼光，只要還有我存在的意義，
為了達成使命，身負重傷也不足為惜。

這隻黑貓的處境真令人同情
只是因為毛色，就遭人唾棄

而他為了完成這神聖的使命
抱著"死了也要把信送到她手中"的決心
這偉大的情操...感動阿!


這就是黑貓宅急便的由來XDDD

----------


## 阿翔

有一股很想要哭的感覺，不過還是忍下來了。
故事中的人類是太過分了，人類不也有分黑、白、黃等等嗎，
為什麼現在能夠接受黑人但卻不能接受黑貓呢？
Holy Knight，黑貓，真的給了我很大的鼓舞，
儘管我說不出來那是什麼樣的感覺，但是那份真切之心，我理解了。
非常感謝白沫的分享，很感動，真的。

----------


## wingwolf

由於這篇主題是*黑貓的影片*，而不是影片的新聞
所以移動至貓科巢穴了


看了好幾遍，每一遍眼眶都濕了
就算所有人都是自己爲不祥，也有生存的意義
並且，爲了完成自己的使命，即使前途是死亡，也在所不辭
這裏面的堅持、溫情，實在是太感人了^^
而作爲標題的“K”也包含了很多意義呢

黑貓最後跌倒了再努力爬起來繼續前進的一幕實在是熱血又感人
於是爪癢了做了一個gif——

----------

